# Gar Feeding Video



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Polypterus Gar Feeding Vid!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

WOO-HOO you got it posted









_*is it any good as my PC is to rubbish to view it







_


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Sorry about it being so dark But I do not like to
Disturb my fish any more than nessesary,

Thanks much for getting this up


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Thanks much for getting this up


 no, Thank you for posting it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet vid


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks much for getting this up
> ...


 indeed


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

kinda' dark.but a good feeding!


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

i like


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I am not going to say that snakeheads are way better eaters and dont waste time trying to put it down their throats. But woops...Nice to know you practice what you preach about feeding dead animals to your fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> I am not going to say that snakeheads are way better eaters and dont waste time trying to put it down their throats. But woops...Nice to know you practice what you preach about feeding dead animals to your fish.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> I am not going to say that snakeheads are way better eaters and dont waste time trying to put it down their throats. But woops...Nice to know you practice what you preach about feeding dead animals to your fish.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cool video man


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Usually Frozen foods or prepared,
I'm not sadistic though I do feed these fish Live foods
They get to take full advantage of all behaviors that Millions of
years of evolution made them to be.


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

I have never seen a Gar in a tank,I have only seen them in the rivers down here in TN,That was nice but dont they get about 2 or 3 feet long?or bigger .thats amazing video,Thanks for sharing....................................


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Long nosed gar get about 4 to 5 foot, the Cuban eating the
pellet gets 6 to 7 foot, There are though gar which are better suited for the
Home aquarium
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...?showtopic=7163


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

sweet video


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

neato frito!


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Awesome vid polypterus. I still have my 2 16in+ longnoses and these guys eat EVERYTHING. Including pellets. Their previously small counterpart (the Gator gar) is now as big as them. Cool as hell!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SWEET my new computer can show me the vid - and it is sweet


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

as Roland would say: "thankee Sai"


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

prouddya that was INDEED a hot setup. of course, more are required


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

godamnit the link doesnt work, is it me or did u take it down???!!!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

It is now taken down, If your truly interested PM me and I can send it to you
I also have some very striking vids of my Cuban attacking his bi-daily meal,

Gar enrichment day is comming up where I feed them all sorts of weird foods
Crickets and worms are this month, I might just make a few vids of that


----------

